# ALFIE & DARCY in their run



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hers a couple of pics of Alfie & Darcy enjoying some fresh air and sunshine in their run, we built the run ourselves and they just love it, every morning they wait at the door to go out there, but we only let them use the run on dry days.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats brill, I really like it 
How do get them from your house to the run? or is it attached to your house?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats one nice run


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow, that is fab Raggs, luxury for cats, lol*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Jem, .........Oliver and Darcy will run straight into their run from the door , lol but if Alfie gets into the garden im afraid its a "come and catch me" time lol, although he doesn't jump over the fencing given the chance im sure he would , so with Alfie we usually carry him from the back door into his run.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Wow, that looks brilliant.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice run you have made for your cats there. 
I was just wondering if you made the ramps yourself too as Ive been trying to find a place that might do a couple of them for me.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

HI ANGELI, well the shed was purchased but all the panels etc including the ramp we did make ourselves, it was certainly a lot of hard work lol, best wishes...........CHRIS


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice, definitely a feline des res!

Liz


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice looking cat run  with nice looking cats inside 
I have to get my hubby to build me something like that


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great run they have Raggs,but of course only the best for your beautiful catsCan imagine the fun they have too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

A cat run  don't think so, its a kitty's 5 star luxury hotel, fabulous.

Sue


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments on the cat run. it certainly was a lot of hard work making the panels etc, but the best part is we decided when we put it together that we would bolt all the panels together so that way if we ever need to dis-mantle it or (god forbid ) extend it then its becomes a lot easier.The ats absolutley love being in the run and every morning are sat by the door waiting to go outside, maybe when the winter comes they won't be so keen lol, but we shall wait and see, thanks again, best wishes........Chris & Sue.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well done on the run it looks great for them  can i come and play in there as well lol, *


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Sure you can lol, but if you climb the pole you have to come down when ya called ..lmao.


----------

